

Google questions the effectiveness of homeopathy - RiderOfGiraffes
http://twitpic.com/3x4zg7

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Just returned from QEDcon (search for the hashtag on twitter) and it's
interesting to see Google getting on on the act, questioning the efficacy of
homeopathy.

<http://www.qedcon.org>

------
flipside
If it were that easy to convince people homeopathy was bogus, we'd have world
peace by now.

Most people believe what they want to believe, evidence be damned. Sad, but
true.

------
iuguy
What's interesting is whether or not Google's just picking up on trends, or
whether the search has been deliberately set up to return this type of result.

